# Basil and Lemon Chicken



## Chopstix (Jan 11, 2005)

Pulled this out of the book 'Under the Tuscan Sun'.  Frances Mayes serves this with a platter of summer squash and sliced tomatoes.

Basil and Lemon Chicken

In a large bowl, mix ½ cup each of chopped spring onions and basil leaves.  Add the juice of one lemon, salt and pepper.  Mix and rub onto chicken pieces and place in a well-oiled baking pan.  Dribble with a little olive oil.  Roast, uncovered, at 350 degrees for about 30 minutes, depending on the size of the chicken.  Garnish with more basil leaves and lemon slices.  Serves 6.


----------

